# Kottonmouth Kings



## blazed24sevn (Oct 28, 2008)

Wanted to see if anyone hear have heard of the kottonmouth kings. underground group from souther california. If you have heard there music tell me what you think of it.


----------



## way4too2high0 (Oct 28, 2008)

great trippin/smoking music


----------



## blazed24sevn (Oct 28, 2008)

YA FOR SURE..... great guys too, funny as hell and fuckin a blast to chill with.... and bomb blasts straight to the dome. Best weed i ever smoked.... guys are truely the kings...


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 29, 2008)

lol i love kmk, i have an srh shirt and i kmk shirt and i have all their cds but my boyfriends been to hella concerts!! =)


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 29, 2008)

I was really into KMK when I was 16. I was part of their street team. Check out their early albums, "Stoner's Reeking Havok," and "Royal Highness" Its when they still had Saint Dog, and kicked ass.

They have their own strain of cannabis called "Kings Blend" I smoked it in Amsterdam..Super stoney shit!


----------



## blazed24sevn (Oct 29, 2008)

hell ya. i know daddy x. chill with them every time they come to detroit since 2002. K-I-N-G 4 L-I-F-E! Legalize Freedom and keep Supporting Radical Habbits.


----------



## blazed24sevn (Oct 29, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> I was really into KMK when I was 16. I was part of their street team. Check out their early albums, "Stoner's Reeking Havok," and "Royal Highness" Its when they still had Saint Dog, and kicked ass.
> 
> They have their own strain of cannabis called "Kings Blend" I smoked it in Amsterdam..Super stoney shit!


 
saint was cool but i think bringing JR back brought that element they really needed.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 29, 2008)

i just got their new cd today, its the shitttttttt


----------



## T9X (Oct 29, 2008)

don't give a fuck on their new album kicks ass


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 29, 2008)

what???

..?


----------



## T9X (Oct 29, 2008)

the song "don't give a fuck"


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 29, 2008)

ohhh lol i thought you meant you don't give a fuck or something sorry.. i'm listening to it right now im happy to have it, its 10 dollars at target!


----------



## T9X (Oct 29, 2008)

i got mine for free online 2 days before the release


----------



## blazed24sevn (Oct 29, 2008)

ya i got it like 5 days ago. not my favorite but im startin to like it better. Richter is pretty much the sound of the kings now. Loc seemed like he didnt try hard on a few tracks though!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 29, 2008)

i like this cd alot actually but i love their old cd's best.


----------



## blazed24sevn (Oct 29, 2008)

ya for sure. cant wait till theey are back in detroit. Ive never seen a better show live in my life!!!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 29, 2008)

blazed24sevn said:


> ya for sure. cant wait till theey are back in detroit. Ive never seen a better show live in my life!!!




my boyfriends been to them- heard its the shit, i had tickets for the minneapolis one, but i couldn't make it =( my friends boyfriend went though and it was so crazy some random bitch was so fucked up she fell at his feet and passed out


----------



## blazed24sevn (Oct 29, 2008)

I highly suggest goin to the next one you can make. Tickets are no more than 25 dollars, sometimes cheaper. You will never see a better live performance.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 29, 2008)

blazed24sevn said:


> I highly suggest goin to the next one you can make. Tickets are no more than 25 dollars, sometimes cheaper. You will never see a better live performance.



they are so great to their fans, they never over price it!!!!

like i'm so happy the cd was only 10 buckssss


----------



## blazed24sevn (Oct 29, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> they are so great to their fans, they never over price it!!!!
> 
> like i'm so happy the cd was only 10 buckssss


ya i know. I will die for the krown. cant stop listening to the new album. Been waiting all year...


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 29, 2008)

blazed24sevn said:


> ya i know. I will die for the krown. cant stop listening to the new album. Been waiting all year...




i know!! i love the pack ur bowls song, tight tight shitt.

i know they are amazing dude. and they aren't just in it for money its like their life style too! 

and their fucking SRH shirts are the fucking shit.


----------



## blazed24sevn (Oct 29, 2008)

ya thats a good song for sure. I got a shit load of srh shit. They got some bad ass shit.


----------



## blazed24sevn (Oct 29, 2008)

Holy shit a fuckin apple just appeared in my hand out of nowhere.... Im freakin out maaaaannn!!!!!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 30, 2008)

blazed24sevn said:


> Holy shit a fuckin apple just appeared in my hand out of nowhere.... Im freakin out maaaaannn!!!!!



dude are you on shrooms? lol wtf


----------



## way4too2high0 (Oct 30, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> dude are you on shrooms? lol wtf


 maybe just a very low tolerance


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 30, 2008)

way4too2high0 said:


> maybe just a very low tolerance



aww. lol maybe but maybe not, i was like that on shrooms, thats why i asked, haha


----------



## cooker06 (Oct 30, 2008)

kmk??? who is that?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 30, 2008)

cooker06 said:


> kmk??? who is that?




 are you teasing?

its on your avatar..


kotton
mouth 
kings


...kmk?


----------



## h8popo (Oct 30, 2008)

blazed24sevn said:


> Wanted to see if anyone hear have heard of the kottonmouth kings. underground group from souther california. If you have heard there music tell me what you think of it.



yeah i dig em.... they are far from underground tho.


----------



## way4too2high0 (Oct 30, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> aww. lol maybe but maybe not, i was like that on shrooms, thats why i asked, haha


 lol when you were on shrooms shit was appearing in your hands out of nowhere?? thats crazy. the only bad trip to that extent was when i was rolling and smoking salvia, id close my eyes and when i opened them i would be somewhere else in the room


----------



## KushKing949 (Oct 30, 2008)

i saw them at the so cal rock revolution this past weekend and kicked it with them backstage and took some pics....... and i scribbled out my homies face hahaha enjoy 
first pic is bobby b second pic is d loc third pic is big pak and last pic is richter


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 30, 2008)

KushKing949 said:


> i saw them at the so cal rock revolution this past weekend and kicked it with them backstage and took some pics....... and i scribbled out my homies face hahaha enjoy
> first pic is bobby b second pic is d loc third pic is big pak and last pic is richter




you wrote that in the hottest guy thread but its cool as hell..

sad though lol why'd you white him out haha


----------



## KushKing949 (Oct 30, 2008)

i dunnnoooooo y i scribbled the homies face out hahaha just for his safety


----------



## cooker06 (Oct 30, 2008)

yea kmk is bomb, couldn't live without it.


----------



## blazed24sevn (Oct 30, 2008)

way4too2high0 said:


> maybe just a very low tolerance


haha low tolerence???? to what? weed? hahahaha funny shit.


----------



## blazed24sevn (Oct 30, 2008)

way4too2high0 said:


> lol when you were on shrooms shit was appearing in your hands out of nowhere?? thats crazy. the only bad trip to that extent was when i was rolling and smoking salvia, id close my eyes and when i opened them i would be somewhere else in the room


haha thatd kinda happen to me with aid duster. after alittle while you start blackin out and dreamin and shit!!!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 30, 2008)

blazed24sevn said:


> haha low tolerence???? to what? weed? hahahaha funny shit.



actually... you don't look like you have low tolerance hahha


----------



## blazed24sevn (Nov 3, 2008)

fuck no. I wish i did but i just cant get enough herb its obsurd!! And i dont know how to spell either.


----------



## KushKing949 (Nov 4, 2008)

blazed24sevn said:


> fuck no. I wish i did but i just cant get enough herb its obsurd!! And i dont know how to spell either.


absurd lol there u go


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 4, 2008)

man my boyfriend too. lol his tolerance SUCKS because he needs dro now, and i smoke alot of it and its going wayyyyy over my head now. i need to go back n forth but damn. i'm gonna be like that someday too. =/


look at how permanently high he looks, that was his first hit but he just looks so smoked out ahhahaha

and thank god he got a hair cut lol


----------

